# Just in....



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Avon Pier Tourney ....Tater is in the lead with a 42" drum!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Go Tater!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I wanna be like Tater when I grow up.


----------



## obxrules (Sep 26, 2009)

Tater Rules


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Way to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

tear 'em up Tater ...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Tater rocks!! I mean drums!!!  Go Tater!!!


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Good Job Tater !!!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Burnem a new one*

youngen. Showem how it's done..
Since you don't get any info off the pier, is this a jr. or open tourney?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"you don't get any info off the pier, is this a jr. or open tourney"

It is an open Tourney that contestants contribute to an overall prize pool.

Among serious Drum fellas winning the Avon pier tourney is perhaps the most prestigious three day Drum tournament on the OBX.opcorn:


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks.*

Win, lose or draw, Tater is up with the big boys on this one. Take their chewin tobaccky away fromem, tear down their meat house and clean their plows youngen. You can do it. Don't nose whar you larnt it tho. BTW Tater, is the ole man fishin in it too?


----------



## firefighterhol (Jan 25, 2009)

Way to go Tater good luck


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"tear down their meat house"

Sounds like some type of ruthless country boy behavior
it fits in with Avon Tourney however;

Tear down Zing's and Pat's meat house Tatermanopcorn:


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*As far as I'm concerned,*

he was a winner before the tourney and will be one after the tourney, any which way it goes.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yes....Drumdum is fishing it also. Think there are 12 folks fishing it this year. As of 3:30 pm Saturday, he's still the leader. Jody


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

thats great !!!! getm tater.... can i get an autograph.... lol...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Rocketbug is my hero.. glad he did not jump down those stairs!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Youngsters are cleaning up in the tourneys this year. Fish 'em to death Tater!


----------



## ChrisCapePoint (May 1, 2009)

You go Tater Man!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Well it's official....Tater is the winner of the Avon Pier Drum Tournament. He is one happy FHB that's for sure!!!


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*Ah yes*

the student is now teaching the master!!!!!

Way to go Tater....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Congrats Tater


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

congrats tater !!!!! job well done, i no daddy's proud....


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Congrats Tater!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sudshunter said:


> congrats tater !!!!! job well done, i no daddy's proud....


 Yeap,one proud parent here!!  I am glad that my 45" was caught 3 and a half hours AFTER the tourney...


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Drumdum


> Yeap,one proud parent here!! I am glad that my 45" was caught 3 and a half hours AFTER the tourney...


So ,poppie , did you finish in the money ?.. or just get 'honorable mention' ??

Fishwander


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fishwander said:


> Drumdum
> 
> 
> So ,poppie , did you finish in the money ?.. or just get 'honorable mention' ??
> ...


 When they're caught after the tourney they don't count.. If there had been a prize for the most big sharks,the most sinkers and hooks eatten,I would have won that....


----------



## Hattersman (Mar 26, 2002)

*Tater in the lead*

Keep it going Tater, great job


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

congrats Tater... I'm proud of both of you... good job teaching him Kenny...


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Congrats to you both! As long as it's in the family it's a team effort!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Congrats Tater, give'em Heck Son.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Congrats Tater.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fishwander said:


> Drumdum
> 
> 
> So ,poppie , did you finish in the money ?.. or just get 'honorable mention' ??
> ...


 There were some VERY EXPERIENCED ANGLERS in the tourney (four that I know of that have fished the planks for over 35yrs).. There weren't but 14 or 15 in it this year,as the end should be three times as wide..

I managed one 3hrs plus AFTER the tourney that would have won,but none during the tourney.. Trust me on this,I am VERY GLAD that he waited till AFTER the tourney to take my bait....  Told him as he was counting the money I wanted his entry fee back and I was going to buy him a savings bond,he can buy more tackle with the rest if he wants...


----------

